# Simulated hid bulb 4000k vs 6000k



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not wanting hids so i took the cheap way out.

When i bought my headlights they came with a set of 4000k bulbs i also ordered 6000k bulbs.

Whats brighter? Whats best out of the 2? 

I know the 6000k will have a slight blue tint. But will i be happier with those or the 4000k?

I live on some long dark backroads so i want some good light output without going hid.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

What kind of bulbs? If you want the most light output get ones with clear glass and don't buy anything that has a "K" rating!!!


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2 sets of gp thunder plasmas 4000k and 6000k. Im using the 6000k but was wondering if the 4000k is brighter. 

As for using something without a k rating. If used silverstars but the gp are brighter. Imo

I wouldve gone with a real hid kit but i dont see the point in tearing up perfectly new lights to make them fit since the bulbs are longer.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

C_elliott83 said:


> As for using something without a k rating. If used silverstars but the gp are brighter.


How are you measuring "brightness"? Are these H7 bulbs?


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Theyre are h4s

Im just going by how well they light up the road at night. Dark backriads were i live and alot of deer. 

I did think about trying the new silverstar zxe


Edit: i have the depo black housed headlights with tinted turn signals. They shine great with the 6000k i was just asking are the 4000k brighter


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

C_elliott83 said:


> I did think about trying the new silverstar zxe


Ugh - a waste of money. You're paying for an "HID Attitude" to get "Xenon Fueled" bulbs  . I assume these are for MkIV Jetta E-codes?



C_elliott83 said:


> Im just going by how well they light up the road at night. Dark backriads were i live and alot of deer.


Sounds like you should concentrate on the high beams. I'd recommend 55/100watt H4 bulbs - but I wouldn't run those without installing a relay and heavier wiring for the high beams. You could also try the Osram 65/70watt bulbs - but I hate to recommend that people put in overwattage low beams.

The Kelvin value doesn't really make sense for "rating" colored incandescent bulbs - 6000K from one manufacturer isn't necessarily going to be the same color as 6000K from another. But in general the higher the number - the darker the tinging- and the poorer the performance for headlights.

Read Dangerous, illegal, blue headlight bulbs and Safe, Legal, Blue...But Are They Any Good?


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ya i believe mine are ecodes im not fimilar with names of the mk4 parts. My 6000 bulbs arent as dark tinted as some 6000 ive seen. Both pairs ive have are 50 state dot approved. Im very happy with my results. Theyre aimed just right for high and low beam and dont blind on coming traffic.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

C_elliott83 said:


> Not wanting hids so i took the cheap way out.
> 
> When i bought my headlights they came with a set of 4000k bulbs i also ordered 6000k bulbs.
> 
> ...


The 4K would be better. It all depends on the brand though dude...

The more "blue" your bulbs are, the less "output" they will have. Stick with the high quality name brand +50 or +80 bulbs from Philips or Osram. Stay away from the blue coated bulbs you can get from Ebay or Walmart. The only bulb I would drive down the street and buy is a the Sylvania Silver Star Ultra's -but they are so overpriced. They have an ever so slight blue coating. 

I just ordered these http://store.candlepower.com/bfcopotphxtp.html. I've had some standard +50 Philips that have been great for the last few years. I'm hoping these are just a tad brighter. I have Hella Ecodes for the Mk5 (non projector)


----------

